# Low Cost Step By Step Java Wall Video



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

please change the music !!!! I watched 32 secs and had to turn it off. Its going to look good once filled in ...good luck


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice video. That's the way I did my moss walls.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked the music and would like to see how it filled in after some time has passed. I did my nano with the same green mesh and Christmas moss but I cut the mesh to double the hole size then pulled the moss through with a paper clip I shaped into a crochet needle. It worked pretty good but I didn't use as much moss as your wall had, but as it grows I can remove it from the tank and pull in the new growth to get it completely filled.


----------



## MikeWalker (Apr 15, 2012)

that was a long video


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

That's a lot moss for $11
Nice vid. 


Nothing wrong with the music. If you don't like it mute it.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I've got a bit poking through already but I know that's not new growth its just settling, I will def do an update video once it fills in a little bit (promise it won't be 10 minutes long either)

inabox, yea I couldn't believe the deal he gave me on the moss, I'm planning on doing a HUGE moss wall for my 55 gallon tank and I was going to harvest and grow and harvest and grow but I got more than enough for a 10 gallon for that, so im going to have to get out the tape measure and see if I can justify the instant gratification for it, the thing is I have plans for that tank and an aggressive fish planted tank soon but I've got to do it right or I'll get in trouble with the other half =(


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where did you get the Moss from?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Aben314 said:


> Where did you get the Moss from?


The Marine Warehouse
8021 West Hillsborough Avenue 
Tampa, FL 33615
(813) 884-0787

Just don't quote that price, he knocked 2 bucks off because I mentioned that I lived about 35 miles away IDK maybe if you go mention that you drove in from the orlando area, maybe they can do a ship to you or something...

I'll tell you though that place was pretty nice lots of displays and a good amount of plants and lots of fish that I have either only seen in specialty stores and some I've never seen before...it was a really enjoyable experience I got lost in there for a good hour


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have always read the Java Moss does best if kept in very thin layers. The amount you used looked way more than what I thought was best. But, I haven't tried this, so you may be right - so much of what we read and hear turns out to be questionable.

I didn't understand why you had to poke holes in the mesh. Isn't it holey anyway? Or are the mesh holes too small?


----------



## JoeD323 (Sep 27, 2011)

You got that much mo$$ for $11? Shipped or picked up? You could have honestly done a wall 2 or possibly 3 times that size with that much moss...


Joe


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> I have always read the Java Moss does best if kept in very thin layers. The amount you used looked way more than what I thought was best. But, I haven't tried this, so you may be right - so much of what we read and hear turns out to be questionable.
> 
> I didn't understand why you had to poke holes in the mesh. Isn't it holey anyway? Or are the mesh holes too small?


The mesh is holy only in theory :icon_mrgr the mesh that I bought was pretty well clear however on a lot of pieces the mold they made it out of didn't clear the whole way through leaving a very thin plastic layer that was translucent that needed to be poked through the rest of the way



JoeD323 said:


> You got that much mo$$ for $11? Shipped or picked up? You could have honestly done a wall 2 or possibly 3 times that size with that much moss...
> 
> 
> Joe


Yea $11 and picked up. As for the quantity that I used I have been more liberal with this wall than I have been with walls in the past, I'm actually hoping that this wall comes out SUPER thick since I am going to be using this as a breeding/fry tank for a tank that I'm planning on setting up


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the instructions! could I use the same idea for a smaller patch that I want to grow for the tank floor?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Generally you won't want to use that much moss but I could be wrong. As with tying moss on rocks and driftwood, you want a thin layer as once a layer gets thick, light is blocked and those parts of the moss die away, leaving holes in the wall. Anyways, that was a sweet deal on that java moss. 

One last thing, keep in mind that java moss grows pretty stringy, not full fronds like peacock, xmas or taiwan moss.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work on the video. I've seen browning or slow growth on driftwood with thick and thinner batches tied towards the lower parts. Yes a newbie thing I did. Came to the conclusion than the lack of light caused this and ended up relocating the brown mosses and trimming off the dead stuff. 

Particularly with a moss wall, try not to layer it thick. To encourage dense growth, trim frequently. I find this to be the most efficient while also keeping browning to a minimum.

Good luck and keep up the video making. Its encouraging for hobbyists, new and experienced all around to watch.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Acity, thanks for your words of encouragement!

Im planning on doing more update videos of this tank along with some other videos and this late summer-fall im planning on doing a complete how to (broken down in smaller vids) on setting up a new tank (everything from gravel prep to cycling to initial fills to well a lot, im still working out the planning phase for that tank right now it's gonna be a 29 or 55 gallon or maybe even a corner set up, im not sure yet im just in the planning phase....

As an update, im seeing strands actually poking through which I am taking as a good sign, it isn't attachments so its telling me that the moss I've got is good, healthy and strong


----------

